# Polishing lip edges



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

What is everyones opinion on giving lip edges that perfect smooth finish?

I have been trying to do this for a while and the only way I know is to use a hand file, which to say the least kinda stinks. Especially when doing a number of baits.

I used a wire wheel a time or two and it does OK. The next attempt will be made on a belt sander with 200 + grit paper.

Thanks,

Jared


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

No polishing here. I start with an 8"x9" sheet of lexan from the hobby shop, score it with an exacto and break by hand. The edges are very clean. If I want a coffin lip, I'll use wire cutters after the lip is on the bait(typically to fine tune the action). The wire cutters don't leave as clean a look as scoring and breaking by hand but it is good enough for me.

I would never be able to make musky bait lips the way I do though, too thick.


----------



## SolarFall (Jul 31, 2010)

if you want to get perfectly clear edges to your lure lips sanding them with water sand paper, i usually use grid 400 will get the job done. after that dip the lip to asetone or moisten some toilet paper and wipe the water sanded part with that, that has always worked with plastic lips that i use.


----------

